# The Sweet Symphony Cottage - Image Heavy - August 2015



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been sat on this little egg awhile, an with another trip lined up soon, an hopefully a trip to Scotland over Christmas, im sure my hard drive will be filled up again, so need to make some room.
Upon a trip a few months back, we decided to pay this little cottage a visit, now everytime I have done a trip up and down the country, we often stumble on one place that leaves us astounded, an not the usual places put on forums or fb groups, this place was one of those gems.

Walking for over an hour across soggy marshland, an massive stones, crossing some rivers and breathing in some mountain air, we soon saw this wonderful run down cottage in the distance, amongst many trees. We knew vaguely it would be good but we was not sure how good it would be, so upon entering we saw the grandfather clock and piano on the left hand side of the door and instantly we all smiled, I left the other two downstairs, while I ventured upstairs unsafe floors or not the place was packed and I wanted to see what I could find.

I soon come to the quick conclusion the last owners was indeed hoarders, opening a bedroom door an finding it cluttered in magazines and cabinets, I soon moved to the next room alas this was very much the same, decay setting in perfect and the walls oozing with green rot, I wonder what the other two below me had found, snapping enough shots, I soon ventured downstairs to see a gramophone on the cabinet, an with that I began shooting like a maniac overhearing the words "jesus look at this" and "how can this stuff still be here" I soon walked into the room where the muttering was coming from... and now my pictures shall do the talking...

Enjoy folks - please dont ask me for this location:


IMGP0786


IMGP0888


IMGP0892


IMGP0883


IMGP0881


IMGP0878


IMGP0873


IMGP0917


IMGP0830


IMGP0799


IMGP0802


IMGP0822


IMGP0833


IMGP0836


IMGP0840


IMGP0844


IMGP0837


IMGP0846


IMGP0851


IMGP0852


IMGP0861


IMGP0865


IMGP0869


IMGP0907


IMGP0810


IMGP08444

As always thank you all for taking a peek around this cottage, more explores will be put up in September!


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2015)

There's some interesting social history there, thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow what an incredible report! Outstanding photography as usual. 
Just fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2015)

Superb shots here as per your usual. What a stuff there is in this house. I noticed that the house is a bit stuck in the fifties. From the evidence shown in your photos I had a fair idea where this house could be, but I'm not saying. If you're coming to Scotland I can pass on a couple of websites to help you. ScotlandsPlaces | Make the Connections is a database of all derelict buildings in Scotland with maps and gps data. www.maps.nls.uk is the National Library of Scotland maps. On that website you can select a Google map and then overprint a map of 1880 and fade that map out to see what was there and what is there now. I found that feature pretty useful.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2015)

Splendid report and pics and what a treasure trove.


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2015)

Jobs a goodun MB, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 18, 2015)

What a find! This is you at your best, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing place and what amazing photos Mockingbird


----------



## thorfrun (Aug 18, 2015)

im pretty sure that last book and the one of the letters is welsh, great report


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 18, 2015)

Wonderful photos. That's a lovely pocket watch aswell


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 19, 2015)

Sludden said:


> What a find! This is you at your best, thanks for posting.



Than you Sir, what a compliment! you can certainly tell when I like a place, compared to the usual drivel I often find myself in lol


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 19, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb shots here as per your usual. What a stuff there is in this house. I noticed that the house is a bit stuck in the fifties. From the evidence shown in your photos I had a fair idea where this house could be, but I'm not saying. If you're coming to Scotland I can pass on a couple of websites to help you. ScotlandsPlaces | Make the Connections is a database of all derelict buildings in Scotland with maps and gps data. www.maps.nls.uk is the National Library of Scotland maps. On that website you can select a Google map and then overprint a map of 1880 and fade that map out to see what was there and what is there now. I found that feature pretty useful.



Thank you for this! will certainly come in handy!


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 19, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Than you Sir, what a compliment! you can certainly tell when I like a place, compared to the usual drivel I often find myself in lol



You never post drivel  and thanks also to Hugh again, I never knew such a site existed despite living in the place :embarrassed:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 19, 2015)

Sludden said:


> You never post drivel  and thanks also to Hugh again, I never knew such a site existed despite living in the place :embarrassed:



Glad to be of assistance. I came across that website when I was on Genealogy Scottish family birth records census ancestry Scotland uk - ScotlandsPeople looking at my ancestry when that website popped up and I went on to it to see where my ancestors previously lived and worked.


----------

